# Weekly Competition 2015-34



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' R2 U R' F2 U
*2. *R' U F U2 R2 F' R U' F U'
*3. *U' R2 U2 R' U2 R F R2 U'
*4. *F2 U R2 U F' R' U F R2 U'
*5. *F' R' F2 U2 F' R' F2 R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 U' F B2 L' U B2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 F' D2 F L2 B2 L2 F B2 U2
*2. *U R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B' D2 R2 F R D' L R F2 U2
*3. *F' D2 B2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 B D2 R D F' U' R2 F2 L' D2 U2 R'
*4. *R D' L' B U2 D' L B U' L' U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2
*5. *L U2 F2 U2 L F2 L' U2 L F2 R U' B2 R' U2 R B' R2 F' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 L2 F2 Uw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U Rw' Uw L' D' B F D' Fw' D Fw2 L R' B' Fw' Uw2 U L' D' B' D L R' Fw2 R' F Rw R2 Fw' Uw2 R Uw2 Rw
*2. *D2 Uw' B2 L2 Uw' Fw2 F2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' U' L' R B2 R' Fw2 D' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' U2 B2 F2
*3. *F2 Rw Uw' L Rw Fw' F2 Uw' U' Fw U' R Uw L Uw2 Rw' F Uw2 U2 Rw U' B2 Fw R Fw U2 Rw2 R' B L R2 Fw2 L' B Fw' F2 D U' R' D2
*4. *R B2 Rw' Fw2 R' B' D' Uw2 U2 Rw B Fw Uw Rw' U L Rw2 R' B2 U' Fw2 F' U B' L Rw2 R2 D' Uw B D Rw2 B2 Uw' R2 D' L R' B2 Uw2
*5. *D2 F Uw' B' L' F' Rw' Fw' F2 Uw' Rw R2 Uw F' L' R' B2 L R2 Uw L' Fw U F L2 R' D2 Rw B2 U2 Rw Fw L R Uw2 R' U2 Rw2 U' F

*5x5x5*
*1. *L R D' Uw2 Lw Dw' B' Uw Lw D2 Rw' D Dw F D2 Uw2 R' B D' R2 Uw' U' Lw U2 Bw' F Rw Bw2 L' R2 Dw2 R' D' U2 F' L2 Lw D' Bw D2 Rw' Fw F' U2 R Bw Rw' Dw F2 L' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 U R2 B Fw2 L R F
*2. *L2 Lw2 R2 B2 Lw' D2 Lw2 R B' Bw' F Rw' R' Fw Rw R2 Uw2 Fw' U' Rw F Rw Bw' Rw2 Bw' U' L D' Dw' B' F Lw R2 B' D2 F Dw Lw' R2 F2 Lw2 R D' B2 Bw U2 B' D2 L2 Rw2 R2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 U2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 B' R'
*3. *B Bw Lw2 R2 Uw2 U' L2 Uw' Rw' Bw' Dw2 B2 R Bw Lw Rw' R' B D Uw Rw2 U Lw2 R' D2 Dw Uw U' Fw2 Rw D2 F Dw2 F U Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw2 B D' Uw2 Bw' D' U' Rw' Fw' R U' F2 L' U' B2 Bw2 Rw2 R' Fw L' F Dw'
*4. *Fw2 L Rw2 B2 Lw' Rw R2 D Fw2 L' R Bw2 Rw' U2 Rw U' Bw2 Fw' D' Bw L' Rw' D2 F Dw L2 R' D2 Uw2 F' Lw2 D2 Dw U' Lw' Uw2 U2 L Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' B Rw2 D L Fw R' B' Fw F Dw U2 F' L' R' Bw' Fw Uw' U
*5. *Uw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' Lw R2 D F2 Lw' B Fw' Rw2 B Uw2 L' Fw2 Lw' Fw F' L2 Lw2 Rw' R B Dw2 B D' U Lw2 B Bw2 Fw2 F D2 Rw' D2 Uw U' B2 Lw Bw F Uw U2 L' Bw' Dw2 Bw' L' Lw' Rw R D B' Dw2 Bw Fw D2 L2 B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' 3R 2R 2D' 2R 3U2 L' D' L U' 3F' D 2U 2B' 2D 2L2 U 2F F 3U2 2F2 L 2R2 D' 2R D' 2U2 L2 2U 3R2 2B' 3U 3F' D 3U 2L' R 3F 3U' 2U2 B2 2F2 3U2 U' 3F' D2 2U 2F D 2U2 2F F D2 2F2 F2 2D R2 2D' F' L' 2U2 2R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 F
*2. *2L 3R' F' 2R R' D' U2 2B' D' 3U2 2U U R2 D F' 3U' 2L 3U2 L2 R2 F2 D' 2F2 D2 3U2 2U2 2R' 3U' 2R 3U' U 2F2 3R' 2F2 2R 2D L' U 2B' 3F' 3U' B 2F 2U' L2 3R 2B' 2F 3R' 3U' 2B U' 2R2 U' B' 2B2 3R' U 3F2 2D2 F' D' F 3U2 U R' B2 3F2 3U2 3F2
*3. *2R R 3F 2L B 2B' 2U L' 2B' 3U' 3R2 2D2 2U 2B' 3R R' F2 U' 2B2 3U2 U 3F2 2U' 2B 3F2 2U' 2L' 2F' 3R' 2D' 2U B2 L2 D' 3F' F' L2 R' F 2U2 R 2B2 R U 2R' 3U L 2B 3U2 2F' 2L' 2R' 3F2 L2 R' B2 3F 2F' F2 R' U' 2L2 D' 2D' 3U2 2L2 R' 2U' 2B' L
*4. *U' 3R' 3U' 2R' U 3F2 D' 2R' 3U2 B2 3F' 2F' F2 D2 3U2 2U L B' 3F L' 3R 2R2 3F2 2U' B' 2B' F2 3R' 2B' L2 D' B' 2D' 2R 2U 3F2 2L' R' B2 3U2 2U U B' 2D' 2L2 3R B 3R 3F' F R' 3F' 2L R2 B2 F' U2 B 2F' D2 3U L' 3R2 R' D2 2B 2F2 F2 2R' 2F'
*5. *D2 2D' 3U 2U' U 2B L2 3R2 F D2 2L U2 R' B 2L' 2R D' 2D2 U' 3R' 2R' 3F 2L' 3R2 3F' 2U 2F' 2L 3U 3R' 2D' 3F L2 R' 2B' 3R2 U 2F 3U' 2U' L2 F2 D 3U' F U' F' D L 2B F' L2 2L R2 D2 R' 2U L 3R2 B 3F2 2F 2U' 3F L 3R2 R B2 F' D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D 3U' 3L 2R2 2D 2U2 2L2 B' F D' 2U 3F' 3D2 3U' 2R2 2B' 2D2 U 2F' 2D' 3B F2 L2 R' 2D2 F D2 3D L2 D2 3U B' 2B R' B 3B' L U2 2F L' 3L2 R2 2D 2L B2 2U2 2R' D 3F' R2 B2 2F2 2L2 3D' U' B 3R' 2R2 3F F2 L' D' 3U2 3F 2F 2D2 3R' 3D2 3U 2U L 3F 2D L' 2D F' 3R2 R' B2 U 3L2 3F' 3R2 R2 D2 2D B2 L2 2L2 3D' 2B2 2D2 B2 2D 3B2 2F 3R 3D' 2B2 2F
*2. *3U L2 2U' 2F 3L 2R 2D' R2 D' L2 3L B' 2D R' 3U 3F F2 R' D2 U' 3L 3B' 3D' 2L' R' U' R' 3F' L' 3L 3R' 2R' D2 R 2B2 2R F2 2U2 F 2R2 D' 2D L 2L 3L 2R 2F 2D 3D 3U B 3D' U2 2B' 2L 3F 2D 3D2 2U L 3L' 3B' 3F F U' 2B F 2U' L2 R 3D' 3U B 3F F' 2U2 3B' 3F2 3U L2 B2 3B 3L2 2D' 2R2 R2 3F2 D 2B F2 2D' 2R' D' L2 3L' 2U B 2B2 F2 U'
*3. *L2 2U 3L' R2 2B 2L' 2B' D2 U 2L 3R2 2R R2 3F F2 3R 3U' U2 B 3B D' 3U' 2U' 2F 2U2 B 2U 2L2 2R2 2F' R 3D2 2R2 3B F 2U2 2B 2F 3R 3U L2 2F' 2L2 B2 3B 3R' 3B' 3F 2D' 3D' U2 3F2 2F 3L2 3R2 2R 3F2 R F2 2D U F 2L' R' D2 3D' 3L 2R2 B2 R' 3B' 3U2 B 2B 3B2 2F 3R U' R2 2B 2F2 L' 3R2 B L2 D' 3B2 3F 2F2 L' 2L 2R B2 2B 2F L' 3R2 R2 2U 2R2
*4. *B 3B 3L' 3B' 2D 3L2 2U' U' B' 3R2 2R2 2D2 L' 3L2 3R' 2B2 3U R2 D2 2D2 2U' U 3B F' 2D2 2F2 2L' 3L 2B' 3F L F2 3D' 2U' 2F F' 2R2 3U' L2 2D' 2U' U2 2R R' 2F2 3L 3U' 2F 2L 3F 3L' D2 2R' R' 2D L 3D2 3B 2U' U' 3F2 U B 3U 3L2 2F2 3U2 2L 3B' 2F' R' F' D 2U2 U 2F2 F' 2D2 3D L2 2L 2R B2 2B 2L' D 3L' 3R 2R' 3F 2R' 2F2 2R' R2 3B' F' 2D 3D 3U2 U'
*5. *D' 2B 2D 3D' L 2D 2U' B' 3F 3R2 3F2 3L2 U' L2 2D' F U' L 3D' L' 3D2 3U 2U2 R 2D 3D2 3F' 2U2 B' 3B2 2F' 2L2 2B 2U' 3R' U' 2R 2F' R D2 3L' D L B' 2B 3B 3D' 3B2 2U L' 2B 3R2 R D 3D' 2L2 3L' 3R2 3U' 3F2 3D' 3L 2B2 D 3U 2L2 3L 2B' 3D2 2U 3F2 F 3R2 D2 2D2 B' 3U 3L 2R' 3D 3U' U2 2B 3D' 2U' 2R' 2D' 3B 2U 2B 2R 2U B' D' 3R' 2D' 2L 3U2 U 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U2 R' F R2 U' R'
*2. *F2 U' F U' F U F' U' R U2
*3. *R F2 R' F R2 F' R F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' D R' L2 U' B' U' L B2 R L2 B2 R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 U2 B
*2. *U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 U2 B2 L' U2 F' R2 D' U' F' R' U2 L
*3. *F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U' B' R' F L' F L2 R F2 U2 F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U Fw' L' Rw' Fw' Rw' B L' Rw R2 B2 D2 L2 R Uw2 Fw' Uw' L R Uw' F2 Uw2 Rw' B' L2 B Fw2 Rw' R2 Fw2 D Rw' B Fw U Rw2 B2 L R' U2
*2. *U' F D U2 R2 F L D' Uw Rw' Uw U Rw R Uw L' Rw' R B2 D' Uw' F Uw R D2 Uw2 Fw2 F Uw2 Fw' L2 U' Rw2 Uw L B2 F U2 R2 Fw'
*3. *Fw U B2 Rw2 F U Fw2 D2 L Rw2 U R' F U F' Uw L D' R2 D2 Fw2 D' Uw' B Fw' F' L Rw2 R2 B' Fw D' B' U' Fw2 F D2 R' B' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw Dw L2 R' D' F L' Dw Bw' F' R2 U L2 Lw Rw2 R F' U2 Rw' Bw' Lw Dw' L Fw2 L' D' Uw2 B F2 D F' R U2 F2 D' F D Bw Fw' F' Dw F2 Lw' Uw' Bw L Fw Rw' Bw Lw2 Fw2 F' D' Dw2 B2 Bw Fw2 Dw' L' Bw
*2. *D' Dw' Uw' Fw' F' L2 Rw' F' Dw F2 R2 Bw Lw' Rw2 R2 F Lw' R2 F' Lw' Dw Fw F' D' Bw' L' U' Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw Bw F2 Lw B U' Lw B2 Bw2 R2 D R2 B Fw R2 Fw2 L' B' R D' Lw2 Fw2 F' Uw2 F' L2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' D2
*3. *Bw' Fw Dw2 Lw B' Fw2 Dw' B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 R Dw' U' L' D' U2 L' Lw F2 Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F Rw' U' Lw' Bw2 F2 L2 Fw R Bw' F2 Uw Lw2 B2 Lw2 D' F' Dw2 Lw2 Uw' Lw' B Uw F D2 Dw R D' F2 U' F' Dw' Bw' D' Dw2 Rw2 Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2R B2 F' D' 2D 2L 2U U R2 D' 2L 2D2 2U B 2B 2L2 D2 3U2 L2 R2 D 2U' L' 3F' 2F2 2R 3U' 2U' U R' 3F2 D2 2B F' D 3R2 3U U' L' 3F D 2U2 L 2F2 F2 R' 2B' F2 U 2L B F2 R' 2B U' F' 2D2 2F R2 2D2 3R' F2 U2 2B2 D2 B 3F' 2F' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 3L' F 3D2 2B' U' F' D 3L F 2U 2L U2 F' U B' 3D' 3U' U 3R 2B 2D 3U' U B2 L B2 3U2 3B' D' B 2D2 3D' 3L' R2 3D 2F2 U2 B2 F' 2R D' 2U' L' 2L' 3L' 3R2 2R 3B2 F2 3U' 2B' F 3U 3R' B 2R R' 2D 3L2 3R2 3U' 2U2 U' R2 B2 2D' 2U B 2U2 B' 2B' 3B2 2L2 2B 3F' 2L2 B2 2R 2B 2U' 3L' D2 2U' F2 D' 2D' 3F2 L' 3R' F2 L B 2B' 3B2 3U2 U' L2 3D2 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B' R' D R2 F U' L D U' B'
*2. *B2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D F L' B' F2 L' U' F2 R' U'
*3. *D F D R U' R B' R' L B' U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 B2
*4. *R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 L F' D B2 R' B U F2
*5. *B U' F D' R D' R' B U' B U2 L2 B L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F'
*6. *F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R U2 L U2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F' L2 B R U' F2 U
*7. *R2 U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F U2 R' F' L D L' U B U' F2 R'
*8. *F2 R2 B2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' D2 F D' B2 U2 B L' B R
*9. *B2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B' D' F2 R U' R2 F' L D' B2 F
*10. *D' R U2 L F' U F' D2 B' D2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2
*11. *B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 L F2 L U' F' U' L' R' U2 L2
*12. *F' L F' U F2 B2 D' L B R' D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U
*13. *B' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B U2 F' D R2 B D' R' B D' U' F
*14. *L2 D2 B2 D' L2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F U R' U2 R B' L' F L' F
*15. *R2 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B D U2 B D' R B F2
*16. *B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B' R D2 R B U' F' L' D' U'
*17. *R L' B' R' B2 L' B L' D B2 L F2 R' U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 R2
*18. *R D F' L' U F2 D' R D' L B' L2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B R2
*19. *D2 L D L2 B L F R' B' U' R2 L2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 U F2
*20. *R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B L D' F R2 F U' F L F
*21. *L2 R2 B' D2 B U2 B' F D2 B F' L' B2 L D L' U2 R2 D B D
*22. *L2 U2 B2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U R2 B' L F2 L2 B R2 D' F' L' B'
*23. *D2 L D2 L B L U' R D' R2 F U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 F2 D2
*24. *L F2 R B2 R D2 L' D2 R2 U2 L B' L' F2 R2 D' R' U' L' D
*25. *U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D L2 B R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U L2 R F
*26. *B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B D2 B U L2 F R D' R2 B' L R' D
*27. *F' D2 B2 D2 F R2 B L2 B' L2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 B R U B2 R2
*28. *L' D2 U2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L D B' L' U2 B2 L' U' R'
*29. *F2 L' F2 L B2 R' F2 R2 D2 R2 D L' U' B D U2 L' B D R'
*30. *D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' R2 B D2 L' F' R2 D' U2 B2 L' U' L2 D
*31. *R U L' F B U2 F D2 L2 U F' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 D2
*32. *B D2 L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 B' D2 U' B D B' F' L R B D2
*33. *D2 L U2 R D2 B2 L' R' B2 D2 R U L F R F' D F2 R B'
*34. *U R2 L2 F L' U D2 F2 U' F' U2 D2 L2 F' L2 F R2 F' R2 F2
*35. *U2 L F2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L R' B R' U L2 D' L' R B F2 D2
*36. *U2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 B2 F' R2 F' D2 U L R D F' D L2 D B' U2
*37. *F R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B' R F2 U' R' B2 R2 D' U' R' B
*38. *U2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B L B' U2 B' D2 L' U' B' D
*39. *U' F' D F2 L' U' R' D R L2 B' R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 D2
*40. *R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' R U R' D2 F R' U B R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' R' B R' B L' D' R2 B' F2
*2. *R L2 D L D' R U B R B2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D2 B' U2 F' U2
*3. *D2 L2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 R' B U' B U' L U' L2 B U R
*4. *U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 R F' U F R F R D L F2
*5. *U' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 F L' D' R' U2 F' L2 F' R D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U2 B R2 U2 F U2 B R2 F' L D' L U' F' R B2 L U R2 F2
*2. *U' B2 U2 L2 F D' R' D R' U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U
*3. *L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 R' F' L2 B' F' R2 D F L' U'
*4. *B2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 D L2 B2 F2 L B D' U2 L' U' B2 L2 R D
*5. *R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 R' B2 D2 R' D' U' L U2 B' U' B' L2 U2 F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 R' F' U2 F2 D' F2 R F' R2 B U
*2. *L2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 F' R' F L2 F' L2 F D U L B2
*3. *D R2 B' R F' D' L' U B U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 L' U2
*4. *L2 D2 B F L2 R2 U2 B U2 L2 F D' F' L D2 B R' U2 L D' U
*5. *L' B2 U L2 F' B' D' R' U B2 R2 U' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L B U' L F B U2 B' D' F2 U2 R B2 R2 B2 R' F2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F' R2 U2 R' F' U F'
*3. *F2 B2 D R2 D' L F B D' L' U2 B D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 D2
*4. *Rw D2 L2 Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 L2 R Uw2 U2 B F Rw' U2 B2 R' U' L' Uw' L2 D B' L2 Rw' D L' Rw' R' Fw Rw' D' B' F Uw U Fw U' Fw L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' U' R2 U R' F' U' F2 U'
*3. *U L2 U2 R D' B R' B2 L' U' L B2 L' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 L' U2
*4. *R Uw' U' B D R2 F' R U Fw U2 Rw Fw F2 U' Fw' L' D U Fw' D U2 L Rw2 Uw U' L2 D' F' D Uw B2 Fw' L2 B2 Uw2 U2 Rw F2 R
*5. *Lw D2 Dw U' Lw F Lw' Rw2 B2 Uw2 U Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' Dw2 Fw F2 Uw U2 L2 R Bw' D R B' Dw L' U' Lw' B' F' Dw U' L' R Bw' D' Dw Fw D' Dw' Lw2 F' Rw2 D2 Uw U2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Fw D2 Rw2 U2 L Fw F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=3 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-1 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L U B' R' U R B' L l r b' u
*2. *R' B' R' U B' R U' B' l r' b' u'
*3. *U' R' U B' R B L B' U u
*4. *B' L U' R' L U L' r' b' u'
*5. *U' R L U' B R' U

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) /
*2. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -1) / (0, -3)
*3. *(3, 2) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (3, -2)
*4. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 4) / (-5, 0) /
*5. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U D' U R' L' U D' L' D' U'
*2. *L R U' R D U L R U' D' U'
*3. *R' L' D' U R U' D R' U' D' U'
*4. *U' D' R' L' D' U' U D' R' D' U'
*5. *R L D' L D' L' D' R' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 18, 2015)

skewb: (6.42), 7.84, 13.38, 8.40, (17.66) (ao5 = 9.87)
pyraminx : 9.42, 6.46, 5.98, 7.50, 4.90 (ao5 - 6.85)
2x2 : 3.94, 3.94, 5.46, 4.11, 10.98 (ao5 = 4.50)
clock: 11.65, 9.72, 12.20, 12.75, 17.84 (ao5 = 12.20)


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 18, 2015)

*3X3X3:* 20.59 23.43 (19.22) (26.83) 19.23 = *21.08* // Yuk!
*4X4X4:* (2:05.40) 1:51.80 (1:49.65) 1:52.03 1:50.34 = *1:51.39*


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 20, 2015)

*3x3* - (46.95), (40.26), 43.09, 42.88, 42.93 = *42.97*
*4x4* - 1:49.57, 1:55.66, (1:24.84), 1:41.63, (1:58.41) = *1:48.95*
*5x5* - 2:54.11, (2:50.77), 3:09.85, 3:17.10, (3:20.93) = *3:07.02*
*6x6* - (6:39.13), 6:08.17, 5:47.12, (5:27.66), 5:55.37 = *5:56.89*
*7x7* - (7:25.62), 7:26.72, 8:34.49, DNF(8:20.59), 7:50.55 = *7:57.25*
*3x3 OH* - 2:08.17, (1:24.80), 2:40.61, 1:48.65, DNF(3:43.06) = *2:12.48*


----------



## Lili Martin (Aug 20, 2015)

2x2 : (15.76), 12.63, 11.90, (9.40), 15.33 = 13.29
3x3 : (37.91), 41.90, 40.68, (48.17), 43.91 = 42.16
4x4 : 3:40.54, (4:29.97), 3:42.47, 4:22.02, (3:39.50) = 3:55.01
Relay 2-4 : 4.46.71
Pyraminx : (22.57), 20.78, 17.82, 16.50, (12.62) = 18.37
Megaminx : 5:22.73, 5:31.21, (6:26.95), (4:56.24), 5:13.37 = 5:22.44
Skewb : (8.51), 9.08, 12.24, (16.96), 13.90 = 11.74


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 20, 2015)

*2x2*: 7.60, (8.49), (3.45), 4.34, 4.57 = *5.50*
*3x3*: (18.46), 16.90, 18.08+, 14.60, (14.60) = *16.51*
*4x4*: 1:08.92, (1:04.21), 1:21.69, (1:26.07), 1:16.70 = *1:15.77*
*3x3 OH*: (51.16), 45.44, 45.41, 34.47, (33.32) = *41.77*
*Relay 2-4*: *1:30.47*


----------



## Dene (Aug 22, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.22, (17.41), (12.12), 14.60, 15.34 = 15.05
*4x4:* 1:02.32, (52.62), 58.96, 1:02.23, (DNF) = 1:01.17
*5x5:* 1:36.30, (1:28.12), (1:54.55), 1:48.38, 1:38.94 = 1:41.21
*6x6:* (2:43.39), 3:15.96, (3:23.43), 2:49.61, 2:59.67 = 3:01.75
*7x7:* (4:14.27), 4:29.29, (4:53.13), 4:25.43, 4:28.01 = 4:27.58
*OH:* 30.56, 32.36, 32.36, (30.50), (41.18) = 31.76
*Megaminx:* 2:09.66, (2:24.24), (1:58.80), 2:17.62, 2:09.76 = 2:12.35


----------



## Sam N (Aug 25, 2015)

Not sure if it's too late. But here is my FMC solution.

U F D F' U' F D' L' B2 U'
B2 R B' F2 D B' D B R F' 
R2 F D F D F' R D2 R' D'
R D' R' F'

(34 moves total)

I posted a DNF on the weekly comp because it submitted a 0 move solution for me ( no idea why). I changed the 0 to a DNF
until I could post my actual solution from my attempt.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 25, 2015)

Results: congrats to ichcubegern, qaz and Raptor

*2x2x2*(41)

 1.84 Basil Herold
 2.62 jayk
 2.99 cuberkid10
 3.14 riley
 3.19 Isaac Lai
 3.21 hssandwich
 3.62 WACWCA
 3.63 pantu2000
 3.66 stevecho816
 3.90 JustinTimeCuber
 3.99 qaz
 4.00 ichcubegern
 4.08 jasseri
 4.20 Elf
 4.30 Raptor56
 4.50 pyr14
 4.55 xsrvmy
 4.61 CyanSandwich
 4.87 FastCubeMaster
 4.92 G2013
 5.11 Mikel
 5.25 Cale S
 5.29 YouCubing
 5.44 jaysammey777
 5.50 TheSixthSide
 5.81 PixelWizard
 5.85 Regimaster
 6.18 QBB123XX
 6.60 timmthelion
 6.98 LostGent
 7.31 Scruggsy13
 7.38 Schmidt
 7.79 Kenneth Svendson
 7.80 h2f
 8.59 evileli
 8.75 Bubbagrub
 10.34 1davey29
 10.78 arbivara
 11.23 Isaacattack
 13.29 Lili Martin
 14.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(45)

 7.97 jayk
 8.44 DanpHan
 8.82 asiahyoo1997
 9.70 riley
 9.92 cuberkid10
 12.49 qaz
 12.55 jasseri
 12.70 Sessinator
 12.71 Isaac Lai
 12.76 WACWCA
 12.87 Elf
 13.00 pantu2000
 13.02 Raptor56
 13.11 JustinTimeCuber
 13.21 ichcubegern
 13.47 xsrvmy
 13.81 PixelWizard
 13.88 Regimaster
 14.80 Mikel
 15.05 Dene
 15.12 jaysammey777
 15.15 Cale S
 16.53 TheSixthSide
 16.72 Scruggsy13
 17.29 CyanSandwich
 17.67 ickathu
 17.68 Kenneth Svendson
 18.11 FastCubeMaster
 18.20 LostGent
 18.43 QBB123XX
 19.73 evileli
 19.74 timmthelion
 21.08 MarcelP
 22.86 Schmidt
 24.35 Sergeant Baboon
 24.78 cubelazzi
 27.21 1davey29
 28.25 h2f
 29.09 Bubbagrub
 29.59 YouCubing
 37.96 MatsBergsten
 38.97 Isaacattack
 40.46 arbivara
 42.16 Lili Martin
 42.97 Reprobate
*4x4x4*(29)

 39.30 asiahyoo1997
 44.86 cuberkid10
 46.09 qaz
 46.24 xsrvmy
 46.97 riley
 49.96 WACWCA
 50.95 ichcubegern
 52.69 Elf
 53.43 Raptor56
 57.18 PixelWizard
 58.28 Cale S
 58.39 Isaac Lai
 58.53 Regimaster
 1:01.17 Dene
 1:08.45 Scruggsy13
 1:11.24 Kenneth Svendson
 1:11.34 timmthelion
 1:14.76 ickathu
 1:15.77 TheSixthSide
 1:21.59 CyanSandwich
 1:22.98 evileli
 1:28.35 Sergeant Baboon
 1:34.07 LostGent
 1:35.78 h2f
 1:48.95 Reprobate
 1:51.39 MarcelP
 2:05.46 MatsBergsten
 2:12.38 YouCubing
 3:55.01 Lili Martin
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:09.03 asiahyoo1997
 1:26.29 ichcubegern
 1:28.23 xsrvmy
 1:30.09 qaz
 1:33.15 Elf
 1:41.21 Dene
 1:43.58 cuberkid10
 1:48.51 Raptor56
 1:48.56 PixelWizard
 1:53.12 Cale S
 2:10.16 Scruggsy13
 2:26.96 Kenneth Svendson
 2:39.17 evileli
 2:57.64 timmthelion
 2:58.37 CyanSandwich
 3:07.02 Reprobate
 3:51.27 YouCubing
 4:00.28 h2f
 4:38.62 MatsBergsten
 DNF LostGent
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:09.32 asiahyoo1997
 2:47.28 qaz
 3:01.75 Dene
 3:07.44 ichcubegern
 4:47.07 Cale S
 5:11.88 Kenneth Svendson
 5:56.89 Reprobate
 7:06.57 YouCubing
 DNF PixelWizard
*7x7x7*(8)

 3:29.24 Wilhelm
 4:27.58 Dene
 5:00.96 Elf
 5:13.58 ichcubegern
 7:55.71 Kenneth Svendson
 7:57.25 Reprobate
 8:55.80 evileli
11:41.93 YouCubing
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 16.30 asiahyoo1997
 18.53 riley
 21.46 ichcubegern
 24.51 pantu2000
 24.94 Regimaster
 25.61 qaz
 26.80 Elf
 27.76 cuberkid10
 28.78 Isaac Lai
 29.93 Scruggsy13
 31.76 Dene
 32.13 WACWCA
 32.24 Sessinator
 34.65 Raptor56
 37.47 jasseri
 41.44 Kenneth Svendson
 41.77 TheSixthSide
 52.78 evileli
 52.88 Cale S
 53.70 Bubbagrub
 1:01.56 CyanSandwich
 1:08.88 LostGent
 1:15.58 arbivara
 1:16.47 YouCubing
 2:12.48 Reprobate
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:06.76 Kenneth Svendson
 1:19.68 qaz
 1:23.10 Cale S
 5:59.73 YouCubing
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 5.98 Basil Herold
 21.56 Cale S
 22.27 Isaac Lai
 31.94 MatsBergsten
 38.31 PixelWizard
 42.58 h2f
 56.96 Sergeant Baboon
 58.27 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 30.33 Sessinator
 46.49 Cale S
 1:13.84 MatsBergsten
 1:46.01 h2f
 2:19.08 ichcubegern
 3:12.47 WACWCA
 4:41.09 Sergeant Baboon
 DNF xsrvmy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:48.79 Cale S
 6:08.37 MatsBergsten
 8:36.14 h2f
 DNF CyanSandwich
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

13:19.15 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF AustinReed
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

33:33.00 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF CyanSandwich
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

7/12 (53:17)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 6:13)  ichcubegern
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 48.71 qaz
 1:37.62 Raptor56
 2:11.52 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 58.44 riley
 1:00.76 xsrvmy
 1:05.12 cuberkid10
 1:14.35 Isaac Lai
 1:15.11 Raptor56
 1:17.89 ichcubegern
 1:22.76 Regimaster
 1:25.28 Scruggsy13
 1:30.47 TheSixthSide
 1:30.52 Kenneth Svendson
 1:44.42 CyanSandwich
 1:58.51 timmthelion
 1:58.99 evileli
 2:05.74 Sergeant Baboon
 2:34.83 Schmidt
 3:07.02 YouCubing
 3:12.05 MatsBergsten
 4:46.71 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:42.81 ichcubegern
 2:54.52 cuberkid10
 3:00.90 Raptor56
 3:26.39 Scruggsy13
 4:27.43 Kenneth Svendson
 4:35.85 timmthelion
 4:46.51 evileli
 7:16.18 YouCubing
*Magic*(3)

 1.40 Raptor56
 1.78 Scruggsy13
 1.80 cuberkid10
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.55 Raptor56
 3.93 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(17)

 3.64 CAL
 3.82 Isaac Lai
 3.93 Cale S
 4.44 hssandwich
 5.67 qaz
 5.72 Wilhelm
 7.02 riley
 7.15 pantu2000
 7.71 Elf
 8.17 Scruggsy13
 9.87 pyr14
 10.39 QBB123XX
 10.58 YouCubing
 11.03 ichcubegern
 11.20 CyanSandwich
 11.74 Lili Martin
 16.35 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(6)

 6.93 qaz
 8.20 Perff
 8.86 Wilhelm
 12.20 pyr14
 14.22 Scruggsy13
 17.13 YouCubing
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.97 Isaac Lai
 4.82 hssandwich
 5.88 Regimaster
 6.39 Raptor56
 6.65 pyr14
 6.96 ichcubegern
 6.97 Elf
 7.06 Cale S
 7.15 pantu2000
 8.25 qaz
 8.44 YouCubing
 9.36 jaysammey777
 9.76 riley
 10.20 Scruggsy13
 10.52 Kenneth Svendson
 12.85 timmthelion
 15.56 Schmidt
 18.37 Lili Martin
 25.45 1davey29
 27.36 CyanSandwich
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:09.42 Elf
 1:36.09 Raptor56
 2:11.24 Isaac Lai
 2:12.35 Dene
 2:38.46 ichcubegern
 4:16.44 YouCubing
 5:04.86 CyanSandwich
 5:22.44 Lili Martin
*Square-1*(5)

 13.23 Raptor56
 23.38 qaz
 28.59 Cale S
 47.70 YouCubing
 DNF Elf
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

26 guusrs
27 EMI
27 okayama
29 Mark Boyanowski
34 Raptor56
34 Wilhelm
36 Bubbagrub
36 ichcubegern
42 CyanSandwich
44 Sergeant Baboon
46 h2f
47 arbivara
72 YouCubing
79 Isaacattack

*Contest results*

259 ichcubegern
224 qaz
221 Raptor56
197 Cale S
197 Isaac Lai
194 Elf
188 cuberkid10
184 riley
148 asiahyoo1997
145 CyanSandwich
140 Scruggsy13
134 Kenneth Svendson
133 xsrvmy
130 WACWCA
128 Regimaster
127 YouCubing
124 Dene
124 pantu2000
116 MatsBergsten
105 PixelWizard
90 jayk
88 jasseri
87 evileli
85 TheSixthSide
83 timmthelion
78 h2f
74 hssandwich
71 Sessinator
69 JustinTimeCuber
60 Sergeant Baboon
59 pyr14
59 jaysammey777
59 LostGent
54 Wilhelm
54 Basil Herold
53 Mikel
48 Bubbagrub
47 Reprobate
47 DanpHan
46 FastCubeMaster
42 QBB123XX
39 Schmidt
39 ickathu
35 stevecho816
32 arbivara
30 Lili Martin
24 MarcelP
24 guusrs
24 G2013
23 okayama
23 EMI
23 1davey29
23 Isaacattack
21 Mark Boyanowski
18 CAL
13 cubelazzi
7 Perff
1 AustinReed


----------



## TheSixthSide (Aug 26, 2015)

The relay that I did was just 2-3-4, not 2-3-4-5.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 26, 2015)

TheSixthSide said:


> The relay that I did was just 2-3-4, not 2-3-4-5.


Sorry, my mistake


----------



## YouCubing (Aug 27, 2015)

Participation points FTW
Also, I got really lucky.  Guess it pays off.


----------

